# Black Dahlia Murder w/ TERRORHORSE!



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's right, we're opening for Black Dahlia Murder, Misery Index, Soilent Green, Serpent and the Siren and BloodVenom at The Embassy here in London on December 19th!


----------



## budda (Oct 19, 2008)

FUCK MY LIFE!

IM MISSING THIS!

OH MY GOODNESS.

*conflicted emotions*


----------



## cpower (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe TBDM will do the Scooby Doo Theme they have been going with lately


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice! 

Have fun.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2008)

budda said:


> FUCK MY LIFE!
> 
> IM MISSING THIS!
> 
> ...



Come to the show  

It's going to be FUN! And our EP will be recorded and mixed by then, so I'd be willing to bet we'd have that available by then too 

And we're hoping to have t-shirts for sale Halloween.


----------



## budda (Oct 19, 2008)

exams are done on december 12th or something like that then I'll be heading home for a month lol.

is the bats show just not happening, or is that a diff date?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2008)

budda said:


> exams are done on december 12th or something like that then I'll be heading home for a month lol.
> 
> is the bats show just not happening, or is that a diff date?



The Cancer Bats show is still happening as far as I know, we're just not playing on it anymore.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont really care much for Dahlia but thats awesome for you guys!


----------



## MetalJordan (Oct 19, 2008)

thats sick man congratz i LOVE TBDM


----------



## budda (Oct 20, 2008)

Now I'm missing TWO killer shows


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2008)

we're opening for them on their glasgow date


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

Nick said:


> we're opening for them on their glasgow date



Really? I'll be there, whats your band called?


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2008)

Chasm

MySpace.com - CHASM - UK - Death Metal / Progressive / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/chasmuk

only got some room recordings up just now 

i havnt seen you on here latley i thought you might be coming the glasgow show though!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

The Meshuggah show I couldn't make, I had no money. May be in Glasgow with the guys from The Day Eyesight Vanished, so I may see you before February. 

We still need to go for that drink man.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2008)

aye if your band are wanting to get a gig in glasgow at some point early next year we will probably be putting our own gigs on so we can get you on here somewhere. that would be a laugh.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 11, 2008)

This show's next week! We're super excited! 

For those showing up, we have T-shirts for sale at shows now, and this show will be our first time playing a new song called "Space Pimpin"  The EP's not done yet, but we should be finishing up the final mix on Sunday, and we should have a new song up on myspace that night! We'll be pressing up CD's whenever we can afford to, and we'll be getting on iTunes, and getting our stuff out to radio, etc.


----------



## AVWIII (Dec 12, 2008)

Crazy balls. I used to be in a lame high school band with Dan from Serpent & the Siren. Good luck with the show man!


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2008)

im jealous. and im sad that im missing this show.

rip off faces, aaron. seems to be TH's tendency anyway 

\m/ metal, my friend.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 13, 2008)

Indeed we shall, we're really psyched for this show!

Also, we're selling out of shirts fast, so we're going to be ordering the second batch soon


----------



## budda (Dec 13, 2008)

werd up! where's mine  lol

i doubt i'll be catching TBDM in ottawa  cancer bats and holly springs wednesday with the woman though! that will make up for it 

are you guys gonna be taking video? if you want to take video of TBDM too, that'd be swell..


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 13, 2008)

budda said:


> werd up! where's mine  lol
> 
> i doubt i'll be catching TBDM in ottawa  cancer bats and holly springs wednesday with the woman though! that will make up for it
> 
> are you guys gonna be taking video? if you want to take video of TBDM too, that'd be swell..



I don't know. I doubt it, but we'll see. I might try to get someone to take some videos, and I'll see what I can do about TBDM. Aren't they touring with only one guitarist?

As for the shirts, still only available at shows so far


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah, they only have one guitarist, which is interesting because when I saw them with COB the guitarist that just left, looked like hewas pissed at everyone else in the band/ looked generally like an A**hole


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 15, 2008)

Show's this Friday! Check out our myspace for a new song from our EP, just finished! Called Heffer Exploder!

MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE (NEW SONG UP!!!!!!!!!!!!) - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse


----------



## budda (Dec 15, 2008)

not pope exploder?  

i'll check it asafp


----------

